# Western 7ft striker



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Western 7ft striker. In excellent condition. Always properly stored & maintained. Perfect working order. Has side extensions, vibrator, strobes, & dual work lights. Comes with controller. Does NOT come with wiring harness. Located in East Peoria, IL - $3800

I will post pics tomorrow


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ballpark what's a wiring harness run?
Sounds like a pretty good deal.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

m_ice said:


> Ballpark what's a wiring harness run?
> Sounds like a pretty good deal.


Not sure…if someone wants to throw in a case of Miller lite, I might help them walk away with a harness out of a 2017 chebby long bed ext cab we have Though


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Someone works cheap...rather drink Buttwyper.



m_ice said:


> Ballpark what's a wiring harness run?
> Sounds like a pretty good deal.


Pre-Covid, I believe it was between $400-500.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Someone works cheap...rather drink Buttwyper.
> 
> Pre-Covid, I believe it was between $400-500.


Ooompkiss The beer wimp….thanks for the bump


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> Ooompkiss The beer wimp….thanks for the bump


No, I just have standards...very low standards, but I have them.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> No, I just have standards...very low standards, but I have them.


I just found your new signature


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

as always, if not interested in the item for sale, please do not post in these for sale threads


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

SOLD……btw, I got my beer out of the deal & the buyer got his wiring harness….everyone was happy


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

plow4beer said:


> SOLD……btw, I got my beer out of the deal & the buyer got his wiring harness….everyone was happy


Oomkes?


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Might be some of the worst politics, kids sports...





m_ice said:


> Oomkes?


He wishes…wife probably told him no…plus he was probably nervous he might actually have to drink a beer if he made a 2nd appearance at my facility


----------

